# ISO Fordhook Frozen Lima Beans



## lapry (May 7, 2009)

I live in the Los Angeles, CA, area, and I can no longer find Fordhook frozen lima beans! I happen to like them very much, but NOBODY seems to carry them any longer. Also, the market I frequent has stopped carrying frozen broccoli spears as well. What is happening to the variety that the supermarket used to have for its customers? Can any of you tell me a source where I may buy the lima beans (NOT baby limas - they are different!).

David McCanne


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2009)

annoys me too. used to carry a wonderful line of asparagus. no more, bought a store brand knock off. not the same, sorry can't help with limas.


----------



## katybar22 (May 7, 2009)

I googled "Fordhook Lima frozen" and came up with several Walmarts near me that carry them.  Walmart.com, in the grocery section you can put in your zip code and it will tell you if a store near you carries them.  

Good Luck

Katy


----------



## Scotch (May 7, 2009)

Von's lists two brands of frozen Fordhook Lima Beans on their website: http://shop.safeway.com/superstore/


----------



## lapry (May 8, 2009)

Walmart doesn't sell this product in any store that is within a hundred mile radius!


----------



## lapry (May 8, 2009)

Vons only carries baby lima beans in the Los Angeles area


----------



## katybar22 (May 8, 2009)

lapry said:


> Walmart doesn't sell this product in any store that is within a hundred mile radius!


 

I'm sure it wouldn't be exactly the same, but could you find them dried?  Just an idea.


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2009)

You can tell what a dope I am--I looked them up, thinking Fordhook was a brand name!  I didn't realize they were a type of lima bean.  Anyway, I found the link for Pictsweet, which is sold in most stores.  Maybe you could contact them for the store nearest you that sells them.  Otherwise, maybe a store near you could place a special order for them if you request them.  Many stores will do that.  Pictsweet - Premium Frozen Vegetables

Barbara


----------



## katybar22 (May 8, 2009)

Are Fordhooks the same as butter beans? Because if they are, I found a website where you can order them (frozen). But I'm not sure they are what you're looking for. Check it out and see. I can't post the link but it's calhoun produce . com


----------



## Scotch (May 8, 2009)

lapry said:


> Vons only carries baby lima beans in the Los Angeles area


That's wrong. I was in the Hermosa Beach Von's about an hour ago and found frozen Fordhook Lima Beans, as well as Baby Lima Beans.


----------



## Idiolect (Aug 30, 2009)

I emailed Gelsons and they got back to me and after a few weeks Fordhook Lima Beans - frozen from Picsweet -- were there in the Silver Lake Gelson's.  They may be in the Franklin Gelson's too. We ate them tonight and they were delicious.


----------

